# HELP! should mom pigeon that just laid an egg be alone in a cage with her egg?



## Tasha_baby (Feb 26, 2011)

I have 4 pigeons in the cage with her, but she just laid an egg, should she be in a seperate cage????????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Tasha_baby said:


> I have 4 pigeons in the cage with her, but she just laid an egg, should she be in a seperate cage????????


it is better if your going to let her hatch her eggs..her and her mate should be where they would not be disturb by single birds.. but to put them in a new set up now would probably make them abandon the egg/s...she should lay another in 45 to 48 hours...


----------



## Tasha_baby (Feb 26, 2011)

ok because there are 2 other pigeons in the cage and I just worry abut confrontation, but thank you for the help =)


----------

